# What do you think of my new shooting bench?



## bcr308

This is the fourth shooting bench I have made in the past couple of months. I have been sort of fine tuning it. I needed a few over at my range. But i also need some extra cash as well so I am thinking about making them to sale. What would you be willing to pay for a bench like this? All the edges are sanded and smooth. Feel free to offer some constructive criticism if you feel you just need to. I can take it, I am married 

I can also make it left hand friendly and I have a way to attach a wheel to make it easier to reposition.

Would anyone be willing to pay for a material cut list, detail instructions assembly photo's? If so what would be a fair price?

I priced material and labor and I came up with a selling price of $180.00 Price includes some minor changes to better fit the end user.























I can also make it left hand friendly and I have a way to attach a wheel to make it easier to reposition.


----------



## dew38

Nice bench what are you asking for it?


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101

I like it, would be great for a range. Only two problems I see is, its not accessible for a lefty, and weight. It would pretty much have to be stationary cause I can imagine it weighs alot, especially if you shoot alot by yourself like I do.


----------



## mattellis2

heh!  i just thought my little shop looked bad!


----------



## bcr308

Rabbit Hunter 101 said:


> I like it, would be great for a range. Only two problems I see is, its not accessible for a lefty, and weight. It would pretty much have to be stationary cause I can imagine it weighs alot, especially if you shoot alot by yourself like I do.



It can be made for a lefty. I just do not have any lefty shooters so I didnt waste material. I also have a removable wheel that you use to move it. It works like a wheel barrow. Also the height ot the table works out so you can back your truck up to it put the overhange of the top against the tail gate and just flip it over. It actually loads pretty easy with just one person.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy

I love it.  I see no design flaws.


----------



## deerehauler

Thats awsome! I need one


----------



## HandgunHTR

It looks great.

My only comment would be that I don't shoot a "black rifle" so the only thing that hole in the top would do is give a place for brass to fall through.

I would want another six inches of table in front of the seat as well to help shoot my hard recoiling handguns off the bench.  Those have to be straight out in front of me with my arms mostly extended so it doesn't whack me in the head or break my wrist.


----------



## Skunked

The bench looks great.  The only thing that I could possibly see wanting to do different, is have the seat longer or be able to move it backwards.  Taller shooters tend to sit farther back on the bench to get a good position on looking through the scope.  But if you are making them, you could probably just make it however the customer wanted.


----------



## gunsmith1

*looks good*

maybe if you left off the seat part and went with a round stool with a threaded shaft so if you turn the seat to the right it will go down, or to the left it will rise to fit differnt shooters ,adjustable anotherwords, because we are not all the same size, keep up the good work your on the wright track


----------



## Gav-n-Tn

Overall, I like it. It looks pretty sturdy and I'm a big boy . Looks good. You can always customize it for each customer's size, fit and needs.


----------



## Gav-n-Tn

mattellis2 said:


> heh!  i just thought my little shop looked bad!


----------



## Hunter Blair

we built one like this for our range, it is more or less designed to be permanent b/c it is HEAVY... we sunk ours in the ground to provide more stability.... using a slight altercation similar to this could provide you an ambidextrous table.....BTW, this is not my shop, or my bench, simply the exact same thing we built... plans are available online


----------



## bcr308

Hunter Blair said:


> we built one like this for our range, it is more or less designed to be permanent b/c it is HEAVY... we sunk ours in the ground to provide more stability.... using a slight altercation similar to this could provide you an ambidextrous table.....BTW, this is not my shop, or my bench, simply the exact same thing we built... plans are available online



 I to looked at the plans that you are talking about. 6x6 are overkill, I didnt want to build a dock. The other problem with them is you still have to deduct for board thickness plus the seat height shown doesnt work to well and everyone doesnt need ambidextrious bench. Also this bench doest have to be permanent. I am about 5-11 and light to med. build and I have no problem loading it in my F150 4x4 and they have a high tailgate height. With the wheel attached they are pretty easy to move around the range.


----------



## 01Foreman400

I like it.


----------



## boneboy96

looks very functional!


----------



## rkwrichard

bcr308 said:


> This is the fourth shooting bench I have made in the past couple of months. I have been sort of fine tuning it. I needed a few over at my range. But i also need some extra cash as well so I am thinking about making them to sale. What would you be willing to pay for a bench like this? All the edges are sanded and smooth. Feel free to offer some constructive criticism if you feel you just need to. I can take it, I am married
> 
> I can also make it left hand friendly and I have a way to attach a wheel to make it easier to reposition.
> 
> Would anyone be willing to pay for a material cut list, detail instructions assembly photo's? If so what would be a fair price?



Great job and good attention to detail with the cutout and the rounded corners. Without actually sitting in the seat with my rifle does it give you enough room to lay out a little forward when you shoot? Again beautiful work and I hope you post the plans.


----------



## Algeman

Your bench looks great and sturdy.  Next bench lay all horizontal boards so the rings in the wood cup downwards.  Even with pressure treated it will add years to is outdoor life.  If you look closely BH's bench's top has it this way.  (you said I could nitpick!)  Very nice work, like the use of screws and bolts.


----------



## 30 06

Awesome bench, good work I need one like that.


----------



## tv_racin_fan

Actually both benchs have the boards on wrong if you want to lay em rings down.

I like the bench, I don't need the hole and would like it useable for a lefty BUT it is awesome for YOU, and plenty useable for me. Nice that you took the time to round corners and smooth her out.


----------



## jbroadnax

Hunter Blair said:


> we built one like this for our range, it is more or less designed to be permanent b/c it is HEAVY... we sunk ours in the ground to provide more stability.... using a slight altercation similar to this could provide you an ambidextrous table.....BTW, this is not my shop, or my bench, simply the exact same thing we built... plans are available online



I have one using this design. I opted for pressure treated plywood for the top.  It is a super design.


----------



## Southeast Offroad

Hey Brian, would you be willing to make one with synthetic 5/4 board instead of P.T.?  If so, how much cost difference?


----------



## bcr308

Southeast Offroad said:


> Hey Brian, would you be willing to make one with synthetic 5/4 board instead of P.T.?  If so, how much cost difference?



Not a problem. I will shoot you a price.


----------



## bcr308

jbroadnax said:


> I have one using this design. I opted for pressure treated plywood for the top.  It is a super design.



I thought about plywood but to me it seems to get sort of nasty out in the weather. With lumber you have better drainage for water and the plywood seems to splinter easier on the edges.


----------



## GrouseHiker

I'm thinking about a simple design for a permanently set shooting bench. What do you experienced bench shooters think of this design. I haven't figured out how to place the seat - was thinking a 2x8 running toward the target would allow the shooter to slide forward or backward.

Other possible changes are making the rear extension narrower (2 boards wide) and the front part of the bench wider (3 boards wide on each side). The top is 1x6 decking boards.


----------



## germag

bcr308 said:


> This is the fourth shooting bench I have made in the past couple of months. I have been sort of fine tuning it. I needed a few over at my range. But i also need some extra cash as well so I am thinking about making them to sale. What would you be willing to pay for a bench like this? All the edges are sanded and smooth. Feel free to offer some constructive criticism if you feel you just need to. I can take it, I am married
> 
> I can also make it left hand friendly and I have a way to attach a wheel to make it easier to reposition.
> 
> Would anyone be willing to pay for a material cut list, detail instructions assembly photo's? If so what would be a fair price?
> 
> I priced material and labor and I came up with a selling price of $180.00 Price includes some minor changes to better fit the end user.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can also make it left hand friendly and I have a way to attach a wheel to make it easier to reposition.



Very cool. With the way the seat is notched around the rear upright supports, you could actually leave it unfastened and drill a couple of holes through the supports that you could slide a pin through each rear  upright for the seat to rest on and give you some up-and-down adjustment of the seat.


----------



## ScottD

As a benchrest shooter - i would recommend a different design.

First - do not attach the seat to the bench - when you move - it moves.

If it is going to be a permanent, use concrete.

Easiest is to use a T shaped concrete bench - set on cinder blocks (3 full and one half block is a good height)

make a wood form for the top and pour concrete - then just get a couple of friends to help lift the top onto the block legs.  

here is a good read http://benchrest.com/articles/benches.pdf

Al in Washington - this is a bench he did - sometimes us Benchrest folks can go a little too far.


----------



## germag

ScottD said:


> As a benchrest shooter - i would not recommend this design.
> 
> First - do not attach the seat to the bench - when you move - it moves.
> 
> If it is going to be a permanent use concrete.
> 
> Easiest is to use a T shaped concrete bench - set on cinder blocks (3 full and one half block is a good height)
> 
> make a wood form for the top and pour concrete - then just get a couple of friends to help lift the top onto the block legs.
> 
> here is a good read http://benchrest.com/articles/benches.pdf
> 
> Al in Washington - this is a bench he did - sometimes us Benchrest folks can go a little too far.



That's way cool, but not very portable....the OP's bench is meant to be portable.


----------



## Deerhead

Good looking bench.  BCR308 Do you have measurments?


----------

